

Google Chrome Global Market Share: 2% - yangyang42
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/09/02/getclicky-analytics-service-tracking-2-google-chrome-usage/

======
jbyers
Let's say for the sake of simplicity that there are 1 billion Internet users
worldwide. (I believe this understates the population, but I can't find an
authoritative stat quickly. [1]) Did 20 million of them successfully download,
install, and start using Google's experimental, heretofore secret, Windows-
only browser today? 12 million more people than downloaded and installed
Firefox 3 on its record-setting day? After the enormous effort expended
getting to that record, both in a concerted registration, notification, and PR
blitz? Factoring for the late start, relative to many non-US timezones?

I'm going with no -- more specifically, not even close.

1\.
[http://www.google.com/search?q=number+of+internet+users+worl...](http://www.google.com/search?q=number+of+internet+users+worldwide)

~~~
joseakle
how many people do you think see google's homepage everyday?

and just before clicking search they see this ...

New! Download Chrome (BETA) - the new browser from Google

i guess lots of them clicked it.

~~~
jbyers
No doubt putting it on Google.com would have a huge impact. Did they do this?
I didn't see such a link on Google.com yesterday or today, logged in or logged
out.

~~~
lacker
Perhaps you are using a mac or linux? They wouldn't link it for OS's that
don't have it yet.

~~~
tuukkah
I'm on Linux, and I see the link on google.com whether I'm logged in or not.

------
sant0sk1
_"...their client base is certainly not statistically relevant to the Internet
as a whole. But"_

That's a big ole But

------
compay
Sorry, buy I find this statistic _extremely_ hard to believe.

------
trezor
I like many others downloaded it to try it out. I'm back in Firefox now
because there are simply too many lackings with Chrome, and I'm not even
considering extensions yet.

So if I'm counted in those stats, I want out.

~~~
streety
I'm in the same camp. Chrome really needs a decent ad and popup blocker. I
think I've grown spoilt on firefox.

------
noor420
2% market share claimed in 1 day? Thats a great start I say.

